# After a month! (lots of pics)



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is Friday Jazz and Heidi after their first month with me!
Jazz
Before
View attachment 6807

After
1
View attachment 6805

2
View attachment 6806

3
View attachment 6809

4
View attachment 6810

5
View attachment 6812

6
View attachment 6813

7
View attachment 6814

8
View attachment 6815

9
View attachment 6816

10
View attachment 6817

11
View attachment 6818

12
View attachment 6824

Friday
Before
View attachment 6808

After
1
View attachment 6811

2
View attachment 6819

3
View attachment 6820

4
View attachment 6821

Heidi
1
View attachment 6822

If you have any favorites, I'll takes suggestions for the contest. (as you can see, Jazz is the most photogenic ;P) I would've done this earlier, but it took forever to upload all the pics! 

My tank as of today <3
View attachment 6823


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

My fave so far is Friday #3.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I love your tank, and that black orchid ct! but you gotta learn to take some pics! its all so blurry! Use Manual focus and step back a bit, put your ISO on the highest you can and adjust your white balance to what looks best and makes your colors pop better, it all depends on what lightning you are working with. I wrote up a huge thing about it somewhere, where some1 asked. Some1 should make it a sticky.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

My camera is honestly the worst camera I have ever had. It has a mind of it's own when it comes to taking pictures. I have a Canon PowerShot SD 880 IS. I know I have a nicer camera around my house but it's gone missing. :|


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya sorry if i came off as being mean, im just really sick of people posting blurry pics where you can hardly see the fish, its just not doing justice for your beautiful babies!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh no it's all cool! I found where to adjust the ISO and I put it all the way up (1600) and used the white balance adjust feature the make it look good, but when I brought the pics up they were just colored different and still blurry.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol AlexXx you read my mind.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

can I steal Friday? lol


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Well i'm giving up on pics, all of them come out blurry no matter what I do to adjust them. So I won't be uploading for a while :|


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have a macro/flower setting?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow the first fish really looks different!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

It was awesome, he went form total blue and white to all purple and pink!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

friday is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my favorite

although the other ones are gorgeous too, congrats


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks, haha I think the new guy is leading for my favorite, he's such a character!


----------

